# Flame Resistant? Let's see! GEN MOD Review by VapingwithTwisted420!



## Vaporesso (13/6/19)




----------



## Vaporesso (13/6/19)

That's just a test, we will not suggest to do it yourself. Take good care of your vape devices and enjoy your vaping


----------

